# Fracino Piccino Special Offer just for Coffee Forums members!



## coffeebean

Brand new Fracino Piccino £650 delivered for forum members! Come and grab yourselves a bargain!


----------



## coffeebean

Anyone fancy a Piccino for £650 delivered?


----------



## coffeebean

The Fracino Piccino is compact and easy to use an ideal machine for both domestic and light commercial use. It has the ability to make coffee and steam milk simultaneously through the use of its twin boiler system. The machine has inbuilt alarm system which goes off when the tank is empty until refilled.

Recently Fracino has made certain improvements to aid reliability and function, further enhancing this model and its popularity

Dimensions: Height 370mm, Width 250mm, Depth 315mm

Water tank capacity: 3 Litres

Daily capacity: 50 cups

Come and get a bargain ready for Christmas!


----------



## Reptilian

Looks good!


----------



## coffeebean

Are you looking for a new machine?


----------



## coffeebean

Piccino offer still on for Forum members!


----------



## coffeebean

Perfect little dual boiler machine.......


----------



## HLA91

So tempting, sell the classic = £100, find another £550 and sorted.


----------



## coffeebean

Go on......you know you want to!! Lol ;-)


----------



## coffeebean

Go on......you know you want to!! Lol ;-)


----------



## HLA91

Sorry I couldn't justify leaping from a Classic to a £650 machine, so I went for a Silvia being sold by Lazarus (member) and SWMBO has said that come birthday time (March) once I have the hang of it, should I wish to upgrade she will not stop me.


----------



## froggystyle

HLA91 said:


> Sorry I couldn't justify leaping from a Classic to a £650 machine, so I went for a Silvia being sold by Lazarus (member) and SWMBO has said that come birthday time (March) once I have the hang of it, should I wish to upgrade she will not stop me.


Make sure you get that in writing....


----------



## HLA91

I'm trying to talk her into letting me have a training session next so I can use my kit properly and get some good results.


----------



## coffeebean

Come and get a fantastic Fracino!


----------



## coffeebean

Fracino Piccino £650 delivered to Forum members - let me know if you want one!!


----------

